# Iraq and the world 2000-2003



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nn interesting (but long read) about what was happening in Iraq prior to the 2003 invasion.

I found it very interesting. It begins to explain a lot on what happened.

http://www.foreignaffairs.org/20060...dam-s-delusions-the-view-from-the-inside.html


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 2, 2006)

Well so far I've made it to page 7, and it's a pretty interesting read indeed. I'll look at the rest later. Good find.


----------

